# Thankful for WM’s Generous Cancellation Policy



## rhonda (Oct 26, 2019)

Yesterday (Friday) I hit the “I need to cancel!” moment on a reservation with check-in on this coming Sunday, just two days out.  Uncharacteristically, I reached for the phone before checking the website, to request mercy for extenuating circumstances (“power out for our safety,” with high winds, red flag warnings and a new, queasy feeling of wanting to remain close to home).  I was rather surprised to learn that I was still within my regular cancellation window.  No special mercy required!  Wowza.

(For those wondering, the reservation was on Bonus Time, so booked rather recently.)

I came off that call quite thankful for WM’s flexibility both in locations, room types, last minute reservations, waitlist and cancellation policy. (The phone rep was quite nice, too.  Great impression!) No wonder WM remains a favorite timeshare in my mind!


----------



## rhonda (Oct 26, 2019)

Thinking more about this ... since I have no power and things are quiet around the house ...

I don’t think I’ve asked previously for special consideration in a reservation process.  Why did I do this yesterday?  Because I was feeling skittish and fragile given the weather conditions.  I was deeply spooked tracking a fire in a nearby community with evacuation orders impacting those I know and care for. 

My apologies to those I might have offended in my original post by my weak moment, reach-for-the-phone, ask for “special mercy” request.  It is not my typical behavior.


----------



## clifffaith (Oct 26, 2019)

Worldmark is cancelling reservations, no questions asked, for anyone with fire/electricity issues at home or on the way to a resort, so says Facebook.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 26, 2019)

These fires are making everyone uneasy.  Stay safe.  

Rhonda, I'm glad you were able to cancel, so you have one thing less to be stressed about.

As to WM:  This example is just one more reason I ended up selling everything else I owned, and now have just WM. 

Dave


----------



## presley (Oct 26, 2019)

I live near you and was feeling the same yesterday. We've been evacuated twice in the past. So, hearing about 2 areas being evacuated yesterday had me really worried about leaving the county today. We are only going for the day, but still... if evacuations came up, we'd have to get home and get our animals. Not that easy based on the way things have gone in the past. Sounds like they've been successful with the Ramona fire. Not sure what's happening with the Valley Center one, but it doesn't seem to be heading my way.


----------



## rhonda (Oct 26, 2019)

presley said:


> Not sure what's happening with the Valley Center one, but it doesn't seem to be heading my way.


I've been monitoring two twitter feeds for updates:

CalFireSanDiego: https://twitter.com/CALFIRESANDIEGO
CalFire (state level): https://twitter.com/CAL_FIRE


----------

